# 2018 Bridge Report



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

So far there have not been any flight ducks to report rafting up in the Straits. Yesterday there were quite a few flocks of geese flying around the Rudyard clay flats. Flocks of sandhill cranes dotted the sky headed for the Straits which means the ducks should be moving out of Canada in the near future.


----------



## daddyduck (Nov 2, 2001)

Thanks


----------



## 101thwacK (Sep 7, 2017)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

100+ in one raft this morning on the Westside.


----------



## TheHighLIfe (Sep 5, 2017)

drove across the bridge for the opener last thursday
has been a few years
last time, there seemed to be alot of marsh to the west
last week, there seemed to be mostly open water
i assume it is because of high water?


----------



## walter sniper (Jan 21, 2010)

Great Lakes are very high
One good thing is it’s causing a lot of phragmites to die and giving cattails a chance!!!


----------



## TheHighLIfe (Sep 5, 2017)

i would have my basement flood if it meant no more phragmites!


----------



## quack head (Oct 23, 2007)

Bump.


----------



## onebad800 (Apr 28, 2003)

I saw quite a few large high flocks of migrating ducks yesterday out on lake st.clair coming down, middle of the lake had many large rafts getting up in the wind


----------



## Zofchak (Jan 10, 2003)

onebad800 said:


> I saw quite a few large high flocks of migrating ducks yesterday out on lake st.clair coming down, middle of the lake had many large rafts getting up in the wind


 So that's where they went yesterday. I hunted Muscamoot Bay yesterday morning and it was like a library. Quiet...………………...:lol:


----------



## TheHighLIfe (Sep 5, 2017)

they always do that on the opener, mass migration to the middle of the lake (same with saginaw bay) to talk about WTF is happening. they sit out there a day or two, then have to come back to feed. the strong wind blew some off the lake yesterday, we saw mallards fighting the wind, flying 40 feet of the water on the bay yesterday afternoon


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

I crossed the bridge a couple times today. The wind was very strong out of the SW. there were a few rafts both sides of the bridge plus a few flocks flying. Maybe 500 birds total.

The wind is shifting around to the NW overnight. Colder temps and accumulating snow is in the obvernight forecast.

There are still quite a few flocks of geese in the Rudyard area.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Nothing last Thursday in the big blow and nothing about 10 minutes ago. Snow and ice is happening right now on the far side of Superior so maybe that will move divers south.


----------



## quack head (Oct 23, 2007)

Love bridge reports, they're fun. Even if they don't mean poo poo.


----------



## puregreen (Oct 23, 2010)

Keep the reports coming thx to everyone who reports . We will b up 1st week of November. Thx


----------



## puregreen (Oct 23, 2010)

Has anybody been across lately? Leaving Sunday to head up for a few days


----------



## NDBair (Dec 28, 2015)

Went over yesterday AM. Nothing cooking far as I could see. North winds this week.


----------



## puregreen (Oct 23, 2010)

Thx hope they show up this week


----------



## lreigler (Dec 23, 2009)

We’ll be up next Thursday. Looking forward to it. Appreciate the bridge reports.


----------



## onebad800 (Apr 28, 2003)

im heading up there thursday am , return sunday i will report.


----------



## JUSTCATCHINUM (Feb 19, 2004)

Crossed NB yesterday and SB today, NOTHING


----------



## lreigler (Dec 23, 2009)

Dang. Odd year for sure.


----------



## onebad800 (Apr 28, 2003)

crossed yesterday was very windy but not a single duck seen. same on the way up thurs.


----------



## UPaquariest (May 13, 2010)

Hunted Cheboygan County the last 4 days, only saw a few ducks, still good goose numbers.


----------



## Brien maeder (Mar 12, 2013)

UPaquariest said:


> Hunted Cheboygan County the last 4 days, only saw a few ducks, still good goose numbers.


We crossed the week of October 11 there were LOTS of birds on both east and west side of the st Ignace side thinking there was an early push just like the woodcock


----------



## BumpRacerX (Dec 31, 2009)

No birds to be seen today when I crossed. Will look again tomorrow on the way home.


----------



## FreeportsFinest (Jul 25, 2011)

We hunted St. Ignace side last weekend. Birds were there but so was the snow / wind / waves. Not much activity in the air.


----------

